

Meshtag: Hand-drawn, scannable web links – now available on Android and iOS - samfpetersen
http://www.meshtag.com/

======
samfpetersen
I posted this on Show HN last week, but I wanted to let people know that the
iOS version was out. Sorry for the repost!

